
Tasmanian farmer jailed for 11 months for importing garlic - Kaibeezy
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2019/sep/10/tasmanian-farmer-jailed-for-11-months-for-importing-garlic
======
Kaibeezy
_The varieties of garlic were potential carriers of Xylella fastidiosa, a
bacterium rated the biggest threat to national plant biosecurity._

~~~
juststeve
some detail here: [http://www.agriculture.gov.au/pests-diseases-
weeds/plant/xyl...](http://www.agriculture.gov.au/pests-diseases-
weeds/plant/xylella)

